# Your NEXT Horses Sire



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have a picture, or even a lot of pedigree info on him, but I'm absolutely in love with my friend's stud "Hanky Spanky". He's a 16hh blood bay AQHA, with the personality of a real gentle gelding. 
My other recent love is the stud owned by another friend's roommate. He's a 15+hh Buckskin quarter horse... I don't know anything else about him, though; I just saw him one day when I was picking up my friend and her horse for drill team. 

I'm just a dreamer, though. ^^;


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I would never consider breeding my horse, because A. I have no experience for a foal or a need for one and B. my horse is a gelding xD but my dream sire is the legend himself Donnerhall.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I plan on breeding willow but haven't decided on a stallion yet. i got to see these two boys in a few weeks. 

Four Ina Row
(Doctor Bugga Bar x Fox A Lon Spook)










I don't think im going to breed to him but my friend says i have to see him in person. couldn't hurt i guess!! lol!

Chiefs Smoken Jet
(Chieftains Command x Bengos Copy)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here are my dream studs!

(please to clicky on the links! you need to see these studs)

Sir Sinclair, KWPN from Iron Spring Farm: http://www.kwpn.nl/uploads/Image/Sir%20Sinclair.jpg

UB40, KWPN from ISF: http://www.stallionguide.ca/stallions/ub40.jpg

Sir Lancelot, Connemara from Irish Gate Farm: Irish Gate Farm ~ Connemara&Sport Horses

Makuba, German Riding Pony: http://www.sporthorseinc.com/pix/bg_photos/makuba_bg.jpg

Hideaway's Erin Go Bragh, Connemara: http://hes.ucfsd.org/pae99/ccamp00/chansen/images/logjump.jpe

A Fine Romance, Thoroughbred (his owner is BEGGING us to breed Demi to him): Tamarack Lane Farm - A Fine Romance Thoroughbred Stallion in Ontario, Canada

My dream would be to breed Demi (we are going to when she gets older because she's a wondeful example of a sporthorse broodmare) to either Erin Go Bragh or JEF Sir Lancelot (whom I've met in person) first to get a sportpony, then to a bigger stallion like the first two or A Fine Romance


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would love to breed my mare to Jag. I wanna wait a year or two before I breed her though.

















Isn't he beautiful? (Princess In DiamondsxSmart Chic Olena)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I want to breed my mare to this Friesian stud...but yeah that might not happen ever so I can dream. My mare is already half Friesian so we agreed that a Friesian would be best for her instead of a Morgan.
Friesian Spirit Horse Farms - Baron


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

And I forgot: Quaterback. 



 This horse has some SUSPENSION.
or Zizi Top: 



The impulsion of the hindlegs on this horse is incredible!
Ok NOW I'm done don't let me hound the internet for stallions again lol


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! They're all so beautiful! I have to upload the pictures of the stallion I'd literally give my right arm and leg up to get one of his babies... He's never been shown or anything and is only about 15.1 hands and is a THICK Tennessee Walker... and I've been in love with him since I first laid eyes on him about 8 years ago... As soon as I get the pictures uploaded, I'll post him.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm hopefully going to breed my mare in 2011 for a 2012 baby, to Dun Goin Steady.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For a while, I considered asking my brother if he would let me breed his super nice, very well bred grade mare (parents both registered but she is a QH/Appy and cannot be registered) to my Perch John. But then I started thinking that I didn't need any more horses, least of all another draft cross so I decided against it.

But here is a pic of him anyway. (the day he was gelded LOL)


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow... beautiful!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

my mare is in foal to Artiscape right now. shes due april 1st, lets hope she drops then!! 

Artiscape


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a horse rigth now sired by Rotspon, and I wouldn't mind another one 




Come Back II is another stallion I would like a horse from.
SWANA Stallions: Come Back II 560 DVH
I also really like horses by Lobster (danish WB). I can't really find anything about him on the web, but he's a fabulous horse and throws awesome horses.
I am looking at a foal right now too by Dancier.




And I would like to see a crop of QB foals consistently successful at PSG/GP before I would breed to him. All that movement has to be hard to collect!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a picture of my stallion. He will have his third foal crop next year. Only 2 foals one out of my solid gray paint mare and an overo mare that we bred him to for someone. His name is Pocomoonskyeyes. He is a registered paint stallion. This is the sire of Skylar, Caddo, 
Maggie, MW Sky Cutter, Cinnamon's Fox, Two Socks, Chief Snowcloud, and the other two foals that died this year as well.
The foals that are registered are MW Sky Cutter and the ones that are pending are Maggie and Caddo.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bridon Belfry by Ben Mar Farms, registered Irish Draught Stallion 16.2+ h with 9 3/4in cannon bone

I want to spreed him to a TB or Holsteiner mare for an eventer/jumper. and his dressage is def not too shappy either!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Now THAT is a beautiful horse. I adore black horses.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my horse's sire: 



 http://www.swanaoffice.org/Stallions/Photo.aspx?h=1347&t=s&n=1
I think I already have a dream sire! My horse is also the last son out of Juvel too, which is sad. All the foals out of Juvel have great movement and amazing temperaments.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I would love to breed my mare to Jag. I wanna wait a year or two before I breed her though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^ if I had a mare (And that much money) He would be awesome!! (Or wimpy's little step) I love clinton andersons stallions!
Or this guy
His name is Macriffik. I know a gelding out of him, he is gorgeus, and kind. And macriffik is beautiful!
Google Image Result for http://www.freewebs.com/macriffik/Profile%20Pinto%20World%2007.jpg


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He he... I think about this way too much for someone who doesn't even own a mare!

I would LOVE to cross a nice little Australian Stock Horse mare with this fella. 

Acres Destiny:



















He has already been shown to cross really well with ASH mares, and has thrown some awesome campdraft horses.

I have always loved this fella, but he is now a newly appointed Canadian citizen... Missed my chance. He was a campdrafter and ASH show horse is AUS, but is learning reined cowhorse over there.

ASH stallion Cadabra:







































*Sigh* I do love that horse.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the stallion I was seriously considering breeding my TB mare to passed away after breaking his leg, and having several unsuccessful surgeries. His name is Inferno, DWB, registered in several different warmblood stud books, 17+ hands beautiful bay, sweet as could be. Was at Rocky Mountain Warmbloods, then was sold to a farm in Canada, some Coloured type farm. If you type in Inferno, or Corrado II, he'll come up. Beautiful movement, awesome Grand Prix jumper, Hap Hansen rode him for years. Since I sold my mare, and he passed, I haven't kept up with the stallions, but I do want to manage (possibly own) a warmblood breeding farm.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would die to breed my mare to this guy! but...i dont have $5,000 US layin around for a breeding fee

Smart Spook


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

A friend of mine from BC owns this stud and he is a doll! he is so well rounded for a QH stallion. I wouldnt mind having one of his babies one day...

Tivio San Rey


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love clinton andersons stud! but i need to be rich before i can afford that lol. I would love to bred duchess to this guy Dilday Ranch my aunt has alot of her mares bred to him, his earnings are nearing $300,000 they have nto updated his page lol, they dont have his 09 wins on there.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I LOVE Rocko's Gold, and always said I'd love to have a foal by him... Got one yesterday  Bought a yearling, mom is an Arab and my girl is reg with AHA as half and will be reg with WPCSA as half welsh and the Welara registry, and hopefully American Sport Pony 

Rocko's page: Rocko's Gold Index Page


----------



## grayfox (Mar 27, 2008)

I have so many favorites. I love Redwine, Aloha, Popeye K, Romantic Star, St Nick. My mares are in foal to these stallions.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

HBF Iron Man


pciture at 12 yrs old









Think I'm Hot









I have a few others but these are the one's I can think of off the top of my head ​


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here are a few more I am looking into!!

JUMPING JACK WHIZ ( TOPSAIL WHIZ x Ms MAGGIE JAC)


 

NRHA Earner of over $55,000 
1998 Congress Open Reining Champion 
2000, 2001 and 2002 Denver Summer Slide Saddlesmith Open Champion 
2000 USET Open Qualifier Champion-Ocala FL. 
2000 USET Cosequin Open Finals 2nd Go Round Winner 
2000 Southwest Futurity Show Open Champion 
2000 NRHA Futurity Show Open Saddlesmith Reserve Champion (Run Off) 
2001 USET Nations Cup Team 
2001 Pin Oaks Open Champion 
2001 Governors Classic Open Champion 
2001 Central Affiliates Show Open Champion 
2002 Saddlesmith Open Champion-Ocala FL. 
2004 USEF Open Qualifier Champion-Scottsdale AZ. 
2006 Western Affiliate Limited and Intermediate Champion



















YouTube - Jumping Jack Whiz

CASCADE GOLD (Southern Playboy X Playboy's Annie Laurie)

Cascade is a son of the, 2006 World Grand Champion, Southern Playboy. As a yearling and as a 2 year old, he was undefeated in In-Hand Trail classes showing early on, his intelligence and wonderful easy temperament. He is also a multiple Grand Champion. Cascade continues to have the same easy temperament as an adult stallion.
As a 3 year old, we asked him to pick it up a notch. We were looking forward to really seeing what his Foxtrot would look like. We had hoped for big things out of him but were all still amazed as he gave us a "huge" front end, and rhythmic way of going, "VERY" much like his great sire, Southern Playboy. 
We then took him high into the Cascade Mountains. we spent the days going thru rivers, over bridges and on tough footing. He did it it all with the confidence and ease of a seasoned mountain horse*. *He's level headed , not spooky at all, *HE LOVE"S THE TRAIL*. He was high lined right next to other horses during the nights. Even after a busy breeding season, he was a gentleman. He just continues to be just a really nice horse to be around. 
Cascade's color is nothing short of STUNNING, he's very dark palomino, and he is incredibly metallic, if only photos could convey this!! Truly a must see to fully appreciate. A consistent remark by visitors is " his photos are beautiful ...but he is still far prettier in person" 
*Now, as a sire with 2 foal crops on the ground, he has again far surpassed our already high expectations !!! *He is strong genetically, stamping his foals one after another, with his qualities, out of many different types of mares, some being non-gaited breeds. They have great temperament's, great gait, with rhythm and reach. They have well defined and developed muscling, good bone, and color is quite consistent
2009 Breeding fee $650 Shipped semen available, collection fee extra.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I want a baby by Yeager GF. Yeager GF - Photos & Videos


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Almost ended up with a 2010 Royal Hit baby  Unfortunately the mare is just too poorly at the moment to carry a bubba.
http://www.warringtonpark.com.au/images/Royal-Hit-Stand-SM.jpg
http://www.saffronstables.com.au/images/RoyalHitsmall.jpg


Just bought a baby though, rising 2 year old andalusian x paint.
Here's his sire: Galero XIV
Stallions Black Horse Manor : Specialist breeders in Black and Bay Pure Spanish Dressage Horses


----------



## SDGold (Aug 20, 2009)

i just abought a new mare 6 year old apendix AQHA mare sired by Achieva.

once i get out of college i plan on buying a baby the is sired by achieva and the babies dam will be sired by Louisiana Saturday Night or Louisiana Swamp

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r101/OliverTwist503/2ndride.jpg
my current mare is above

Achieva - Quarter Horse Stallion <<the sire of my mare and the sire i want my next horse to be sired by


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey CheyAut did you know that for a mere 30k you could buy Rocko's Gold!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm definitely going back to Coromino next year for a 2011 baby 

He has great Cor de la Bryere and Ramiro lines. 









Here's his page: HMF - Coromino by chrisrca
A video: 



 
Here's my 2009 Coromino filly. She went Premium at her inspection. (Please excuse her patchiness and growth awkwardness :wink


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

upsidedown said:


> Hey CheyAut did you know that for a mere 30k you could buy Rocko's Gold!


Yup... If I win the lotto, he's mine! LOL


----------

